# Koi´s liegen am Boden und teilweise auch auf der Seite



## Lohmax (22. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin,

finde leider nichts aussagekräftiges im Netz, eventuell könnt Ihr mir helfen.

habe einen neuen angelegten Teich Sep. 2011
30 000 Lieter GFK
__ Filtersystem; schwerkraftfilter 4 Tonnen a 300 liter

Pflanzen hat der Teich auch schon, Lüftungssteine hängen auch drin.

Jetzt zu meinen Problem,
was kann man sich schöneres vorstellen am Teich zu sitzen und den Koi´s zu zuschauen,
aber leider ist es zur Zeit nicht so schön.
Habe 12 Koi´s (Neubesatz April, Wasser Temp. 14 Grad) 1 schon verloren 5 liegen am Grund 2 zusätzlich noch auf der Seite die, andreren machen bis jetzt ein recht guten eindruck. 
Habe den Teich auch schon einmal mit Formalien behandelt ohne erfolg.( wassertemp. heute 18 Grad)

ich brauche hier hilfe und keine Dummen sprüche.
Danke


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi´s liegen am Boden und teilweise auch auf der Seite*

Moin,
:Willkommen2

ohne weitere Information ist es aber mehr eine Raterei.
Hast du die Wasserwerte mal genau gemessen?
Wie lange läuft der Filter denn?
Wie groß sind die Koi und waren die beim Händler noch kerngesund?

Was auf Verdacht reinkippen schwächt sie nur.
Ein Tierarzt sollte die mal ordenlich untersuchen.

Was sagt denn dein Händler?


----------



## Lohmax (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi´s liegen am Boden und teilweise auch auf der Seite*

Wasserwerte sind alle in Ordnung, habe alle werte mit lösungmitteln bestimmt ca. 10 Werte erfasst liegen alle in der Toleranz.
der Filter läuft 24 Stunden am Tag.
von 12 bis 18 cm. haben alle einen guten eindruck gemacht, haben erst nach 3-4 Tagen angefangen zu schwächeln, die kleinen machen meiner Meinung nach den Besten Eindruck.

mein Händler sagt nur das sie bei ihnen noch einen guten eindruck gemacht haben. (Was soll der Vogel sonst sagen)


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi´s liegen am Boden und teilweise auch auf der Seite*

Der Filter läuft also schon länger, bevor die Koi kamen?
Es gibt Händler, die ihre Koi steril, mit Antibiotika und Salz hältern, damit alle gut aussehen.

Abliegen kommt schon mal nach dem Winter vor, wenn die Reserven aufgebraucht sind.
Fressen die denn und was gibst du ihnen?

Als Notmaßnahme würde ich erst mal 1Kg Salz pro m3 reinmachen.
 Könnte sein der Händler hatte das auch und sie müssen nun langsam entsalzt werden.


----------



## Fanky (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi´s liegen am Boden und teilweise auch auf der Seite*

Bilder von den Fischen?


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi´s liegen am Boden und teilweise auch auf der Seite*

Hallo Lohmax,
ein Hauptunterschied ist ja meist auch bei der Hälterung die Temperatur des Wassers beim Händler zur Teichwassertemperatur.

Mit 'wie lang läuft der Filter' meint Jörg, wann der Filter in Betrieb gegangen ist.
Läuft er also erst seit Du die Fische eingesetzt hast, oder schon ein paar Wochen davor bzw. schon seit September 2011?

Btw. toller Händler 
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der Händler mir ein wenig mit seiner Erfahrung hilft, statt einfach zu sagen 'bei mir sahen sie noch ok aus' 

Hast Du an dem verlorenen Fisch irgendwelche Veränderungen feststellen können?
Und wie fanky schon anmerkt..vielleicht Bilder der Fische.

Oder vielleicht doch einen Tierarzt, der ggf. auch gleich richtig untersuchen kann. (Hier gibt es eine recht große Liste, vielleicht ist einer in Deiner Nähe, der sich das kurzfristig anschauen kann)


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi´s liegen am Boden und teilweise auch auf der Seite*

Vielleicht ist das auch eine bakterienunverträglichkeit. stammen die koi von unterschiedlichen züchtern, bzw. sind die kranken vom gleichen züchter? . . . also ich würde schnellstens einen koidoc an den teich holen. solltest du das in erwägung ziehen, dann bitte kein salz, das verträgt sich in der konzentration nicht mit jedem medikament.


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi´s liegen am Boden und teilweise auch auf der Seite*

Mandy,
es kann so vieles sein. Meinen Händler des Vertrauens habe ich wegen seiner Hälterungsbedingungen ausgesucht und weniger wegen seiner schönen Koi.

Der Spruch geht so: "0,1% Salz rein und warten bis der Koidoc kommt". Gibt kaum Medikamente, die bei so einer geringen Konzentration Probleme machen.


----------

